# question on camera



## old folks (Jun 13, 2005)

My Sister gave me a Kodak DC210 Plus and I have tried taking pictures of pens with it but I can't seem to get the zoom to bring the pen in close enough for a good picture. 
   Does anyone in the group use this camera and if so could you give me advice on how to use it to take pictures of my pens ? Thank You


----------



## wayneis (Jun 13, 2005)

I don't have that camera John but if it were me I would check to see if it has a Macro mode.  Macro Mode is for shooting closeups.

Wayne


----------



## woodscavenger (Jun 13, 2005)

Some cameras don't give you a good macro mode.  Shoot from farther back with good lighting then crop the image in  the editing software that came with it.  You should easily have enough resolution to still get a good pic for posting on the web.


----------

